# Which NT would be most likely to do this?



## The Trollmaster (Feb 1, 2013)

best of craigslist: Survival Of The Fittest

I know it sounds like the work of a delusional madman, but which NT (INTP, ENTP, INTJ, ENTJ) do you think would have the highest chance of doing this?

My vote is on either ENTP or INTJ but I can see how an INTP might want to try this too . . . I'm pretty sure if anyone did this in real life they'd probably be an NT, but if you have a non-NT suggestion, I'm fine with that too.


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

I would do it. 

I think it would be funny, and I'm kind of whimsical -- it's the kind of stuff I'd do for kicks.

I'm not sure the behavior is type-related, as long as there is some whimsy in the type. (The most straight-laced, practical types are probably the least likely.)


----------



## aphinion (Apr 30, 2013)

This seems like something I might do. 

However, I don't really think that this sort of behavior is type-related. More like who has the most time on their hands.


----------



## Dalton (Jun 10, 2013)

I can see myself doing that, but I can see my ENFJ friend doing it too. If it's connected to type, it's iNtuition vs Sensing, probably nothing to do with temperament.


----------



## ENTrePreneur (Aug 7, 2013)

dalton.thompson said:


> I can see myself doing that, but I can see my ENFJ friend doing it too. If it's connected to type, it's iNtuition vs Sensing, probably nothing to do with temperament.


I would do it..but I put INTP because I get the feeling they have more alone time to do this...

I do believe it's temperate, simply because thinkers are more likely to consider survival of the fittest and so on and so forth, F's tend to want everyone to have more of a chance....there are definite exceptions, but I think NT's are more likely to do it than anyone else


----------



## The Trollmaster (Feb 1, 2013)

I'll agree with the people who commented that the mere act of doing this probably has nothing to do with type, but treating it the way that the author treats it. To be able to do it "in order to preserve the robustness of the M&M race" or see it as a legitimate scientific effort (as a joke of course). I feel that that is what reminded me of my fellow NTs so much. The whole post reeks from that mad-scientist feeling (like the kind that you see in the movies who do crazy things for crazy reasons, almost always ENTP or INTJ; think Dr. Jekyll or Frankenstein style).

Note: When I say Frankenstein, I mean the scientist, not the monster that he made.


----------



## ENTrePreneur (Aug 7, 2013)

The Trollmaster said:


> I'll agree with the people who commented that the mere act of doing this probably has nothing to do with type, but treating it the way that the author treats it. To be able to do it "in order to preserve the robustness of the M&M race" or see it as a legitimate scientific effort (as a joke of course). I feel that that is what reminded me of my fellow NTs so much. The whole post reeks from that mad-scientist feeling (like the kind that you see in the movies who do crazy things for crazy reasons, almost always ENTP or INTJ; think Dr. Jekyll or Frankenstein style).
> 
> Note: When I say Frankenstein, I mean the scientist, not the monster that he made.


You know..i actually did this once...but that was to find who was really the best...the losers were thrown in the trash to live long, miserable lives, while the winner enjoyed a quick death in my mouth... that counts as the same kind of thinking, right?

I think i did once consider survival of the fittest for this, but never got to the natural selection stage


----------



## OrdinarinessIsAFWTD (Jun 28, 2011)

An xNTP with way too much time on his hands.

Can't see the xNTJ's figuring here at all.


----------



## ENTrePreneur (Aug 7, 2013)

Meritocrat said:


> An xNTP with way too much time on his hands.
> 
> Can't see the xNTJ's figuring here at all.


Yeah, probably...they'd think of the long list of things they had to do and eat them all immediately


----------



## The Trollmaster (Feb 1, 2013)

ENTrePeneur said:


> You know..i actually did this once...but that was to find who was really the best...the losers were thrown in the trash to live long, miserable lives, while the winner enjoyed a quick death in my mouth... that counts as the same kind of thinking, right?
> 
> I think i did once consider survival of the fittest for this, but never got to the natural selection stage


And only an ENTP would think this part, eh?

I have a feeling that doing this in front of an ESTJ would drive them nuts though. "WTF WHY ARE YOU WASTING HALF OF YOUR FOOD LIKE THAT?" "THAT'S A SERIOUS WASTE OF TIME, JUST EAT IT ALREADY!".


----------



## Calvin (Jun 21, 2012)

This reeks of INTP satire. I can't see any other type going to such great lengths to make fun of something.


----------



## ENTrePreneur (Aug 7, 2013)

The Trollmaster said:


> And only an ENTP would think this part, eh?
> 
> I have a feeling that doing this in front of an ESTJ would drive them nuts though. "WTF WHY ARE YOU WASTING HALF OF YOUR FOOD LIKE THAT?" "THAT'S A SERIOUS WASTE OF TIME, JUST EAT IT ALREADY!".


lol my ISFJ dad told me that I was just wasting time and scooped up a handful from his giant bag, ate them in one bite and continued on his hard work ethic


----------



## The Trollmaster (Feb 1, 2013)

Meritocrat said:


> An xNTP with way too much time on his hands.
> 
> Can't see the xNTJ's figuring here at all.


I definitely can't see an ENTJ doing it, but maybe a REALLY, REALLY bored INTJ . . . If an INTJ did it though, I think the process would be quite different too. Actually . . . I just got a crazy idea (imagine putting the M&Ms through a series of grueling challenges such as being baked into cookies, put in my mouth for 5 minutes to see which one retains its color, then finally a gladiator battle of doom).


----------



## The Trollmaster (Feb 1, 2013)

Calvin said:


> This reeks of INTP satire. I can't see any other type going to such great lengths to make fun of something.


We're not saying who wrote it, but who would do it!


----------



## ENTrePreneur (Aug 7, 2013)

The Trollmaster said:


> I definitely can't see an ENTJ doing it, but maybe a REALLY, REALLY bored INTJ . . . If an INTJ did it though, I think the process would be quite different too. Actually . . . I just got a crazy idea (imagine putting the M&Ms through a series of grueling challenges such as being baked into cookies, put in my mouth for 5 minutes to see which one retains its color, then finally a gladiator battle of doom).


Trying it right now...


oh shoot...you can't see which color tends to win in this case..-.-


----------



## The Trollmaster (Feb 1, 2013)

ENTrePeneur said:


> lol my ISFJ dad told me that I was just wasting time and scooped up a handful from his giant bag, ate them in one bite and continued on his hard work ethic


That fool, the strongest of them all could have been in there!

Then again, I suppose there's an element of luck and chaos in the process of natural selection . . . some M&Ms just happen to wind up in the wrong place at the right time . . .


----------



## OrdinarinessIsAFWTD (Jun 28, 2011)

The Trollmaster said:


> ...then finally a gladiator battle of doom).


What kind of weapons would be used?


----------



## ENTrePreneur (Aug 7, 2013)

The Trollmaster said:


> That fool, the strongest of them all could have been in there!
> 
> Then again, I suppose there's an element of luck and chaos in the process of natural selection . . . some M&Ms just happen to wind up in the wrong place at the right time . . .


Lol....Don't you know it....kind of frustrating, is it not?


----------



## The Trollmaster (Feb 1, 2013)

ENTrePeneur said:


> Trying it right now...
> 
> 
> oh shoot...you can't see which color tends to win in this case..-.-


Solution, we must get a whole team to help monitor the test so none of the colors get screwed up. However, the only mouth that they enter is mine (because otherwise, the variables would be quite uncontrolled, different mouths may prove to be environments of different hospitality). Also, I don't like sharing my candy.


----------



## The Trollmaster (Feb 1, 2013)

Meritocrat said:


> What kind of weapons would be used?


Since it's a battle of individual strength and intelligence, it would have to be the natural weapons that M&Ms are born with (AKA umm nothing I guess, they just squeeze up against each other until the weaker one's shell crumbles to dust under the superior strength of the stronger one).


----------



## ENTrePreneur (Aug 7, 2013)

The Trollmaster said:


> Solution, we must get a whole team to help monitor the test so none of the colors get screwed up. However, the only mouth that they enter is mine (because otherwise, the variables would be quite uncontrolled, different mouths may prove to be environments of different hospitality). Also, I don't like sharing my candy.


lol fine.


----------



## The Trollmaster (Feb 1, 2013)

Also:

Improbable Research


----------



## Calvin (Jun 21, 2012)

The Trollmaster said:


> We're not saying who wrote it, but who would do it!


 Oh ok. In that case, my answer is the same.


----------



## CaféZeitgeist (May 29, 2012)

I HAVE done this.


----------



## Tainted Streetlight (Jun 13, 2011)

The Trollmaster said:


> best of craigslist: Survival Of The Fittest
> 
> I know it sounds like the work of a delusional madman, but which NT (INTP, ENTP, INTJ, ENTJ) do you think would have the highest chance of doing this?
> 
> My vote is on either ENTP or INTJ but I can see how an INTP might want to try this too . . . I'm pretty sure if anyone did this in real life they'd probably be an NT, but if you have a non-NT suggestion, I'm fine with that too.


This post brought happiness to my life.


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv (Aug 6, 2013)

ENTP FOR DA SWAG BRO 
lol voted


----------

